

Android phones are iPhones that work - niklas_a
http://agevik.se/post/31668024653/android-phones-are-iphones-that-work

======
r00fus
Wait, so he's complaining about calendar and ... iTunes? I haven't synced
calendars over the wire since iOS2.0 - all caldav/exchange now and it works
fine.

If there were valid critique like say, the lack of web intents on iOS, or the
better focus on notifications in Android this submission might make sense.

Why is this even on HN?

------
thedrbrian
iCloud syncs everything across everything and even apple aren't tight enough
to sell you a phone or device sans charging cable.

------
jeffehobbs
Hyperbolic post is hyperbolic. C'mon.

------
dmishe
The world had to know.

------
tehdik
Linkbait nonsense with no substance.

